# Overwatering with rocks



## Sir-Smoke-Alot (Feb 22, 2008)

I was wondering you can overwater with a hydoponics setup since the roots tke in what they need and the rocks don't hold any water. I have a weird thing happening. I have several plants in the lava rock and like 4 in soil. The soil ones are out growing and are much healthier than everyone of the ones in the rocks is there a reason??? I have a flood system waters 4 times a day. Ph stays around 6.0 ,using 1/4 on food also a 400 bulb. Here are some pics for comparason. there are all about 4 1/2 weeks old from seed. These are also big bud, and white widow


----------



## slick (Feb 22, 2008)

dude just some info i run the same set up but with 1000 bulb and it waters for 15minutes every 2 hours and everything is cool


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 22, 2008)

what rockwool are the plants in the stones with, i think theres a fair chances its going to be impossible to overwater them if the cube is too small because the stones hold no water so if anything its likely your just about keeping them alive, if there only in like a 1 inch starter cube or something then i'd probably be feeding quite regular.

whats your feed schedule like and what cube are the plants in?


----------



## Wasted (Feb 22, 2008)

I also have a similar setup but I water for a 1 hour, then turn the pump off for two hours. Also What nutrients are you using, and how far away is your light?

P.S. Its not good to leave drops of water on your plants. I read some where the water magnifies the light and burns your plants.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 22, 2008)

I flood my plants 6 times during light cycle, every 2 hours for flower or every 4 hours for veg, for 20 minutes.  cant be too much water, unless the rockwool starter cube is too big maybe.  if it's a 1 inch cube it will be fine.  your ph is too high, lower it to 5.8 or less.  that's not the issue.  perhaps your nutes are junk?? I dunno, for close to 20 yrs I always used GH flora series 3 part.  never had an issue.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 23, 2008)

5.5 ph works best for me. I had some plants that looked like yours. My ph was the 6.0 also. As soon as I lowered the ph to 5.5 they took off and became healthy again. When you put them into flower up the ph to 5.8


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 23, 2008)

6.0 works for me.  I use 1in. rockwool to start and I use hydroton.  I water every 2 hours for 30 minutes.  I shows through all these posts that different water cycles will work.  Try them all and see what works for you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 23, 2008)

ok, water less....more frequently, be sure to use a well balanced nutrient program like AN lines.

chenge the watering schedule and that will really help.

also ww is know for being runty at first then blowing up.


fyi


----------

